# Signs of cancer or heart problems?



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

(Sort of a continuation of this post)

One of my mice is still having rapid breathing after getting her weight under control, and about half the time still seems very lethargic or at least doesn't want to move around. She can walk fine and seems to alternate between being normal and sick every few days.

She also chooses to sleep in weird places like having her head hang down into a tunnel or sitting in her food bowl with her paws and head resting over the edge of it. To me it looks like she's just uncomfortable laying down normally. My other mouse is perfectly healthy, and both of them are only about 3 and a half months old. Our vet already said she didn't know what could be causing it, so I'm starting to think it's something that I can't really fix.

I've researched a lot of different health issues in mice trying to find something that matches her symptoms but the information is either sparse or varies a lot, so I'm wondering if anyone has more specific knowledge or personal experience about cancer and heart problems in mice. Maybe respiratory too? Those are the causes I suspect the most.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

Have you already visited the vet?
For me,it sounds like a heart problem.
Sometimes diuretics could help.

I hope the best for your mouse.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm currently looking for an exotic animal vet, so I'll definitely take her in when I find one.

Thanks!


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I dont have any advice but I hope you can figure this out. I wish you and your mouse the best of luck with her recovery


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

Update: My mouse, Elle, just passed away. Thank you to everyone for their support.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

RIP Elle


----------

